# Which diet



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

I know a lot do the Newcastle diet . I don’t think I’d ever manage that . There are so many others.  I am confused as to what one to try. The low carb high fat I say no too as high triglycerides snd I am at risk of a heart attack being so obese, Diabetic type 2 and  it is also in my genes both maternal and paternal sides had obesity, heart disease and diabetes. I am struggling greatly.


----------



## Inka (Jan 19, 2022)

It’s sensible to choose a diet you know you can stick to @Nayshiftin  Obviously, there are loads and loads of diet books and diets out there, and you can’t look at them all. However, you could break them down into categories just as you’ve done in your post - ie very low calorie, low carb high fat, etc.

If you want to avoid high fat, then that already narrows down your choice (in a good way). What would be your ideal diet food-wise? Lots of veg? Small amounts of carbs at each meal? Try to think what you’d stick to.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 19, 2022)

People make the mistake of thinking of it as A DIET whereas it has to be a way of eating you can stick with for life. The problem with all the so called diets is they imply a start and an END which it cannot be.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2022)

The Low Carb High Fat diet is a complete misnomer because yes it's low carb but really only normal fat - but just tells you not to be frightened about eating fat, which really has been given such a bad press.

With all components of food (ie carbs protein and fat) what actually matters is portion size, so a portion of veg or carb is a 'good' handful, protein 'the size of a packet of 20 fags' and fat only incidental - ie a knob of butter, not half a pound, whatever fat runs through the meat or has cooked crispy on the edge of it, drop of milk in drinks, fresh cream as a treat, whatever fat is in a 7fl.oz. yoghurt.

Yes there are people who say they eat a lot more fat - but when you're overweight to begin with that isn't the way to go!  When you need to lose weight whether you have diabetes or not I'm afraid the old advice is still relevant - try using your mouth less and your legs more, Jennifer!


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> People make the mistake of thinking of it as A DIET whereas it has to be a way of eating you can stick with for life. The problem with all the so called diets is they imply a start and an END which it cannot be.



It's not.
Dieting for weight loss must by definition have an end.
Low carb high fat may be a diet for life, but that is diet control specifically targeting BG for many.
Others on here do specifically target weight loss, then switch to a maintenance diet to target overall health, indeed, BG may no longer be relavent if diabetes has been reversed. 

The best way I found to diet was to keep a food diary, see what I was actually eating, then device what I could could down.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> People make the mistake of thinking of it as A DIET whereas it has to be a way of eating you can stick with for life. The problem with all the so called diets is they imply a start and an END which it cannot be.


That is the problem I need a regime that I can stick to . Eating three meals a day is fine until you get Christmas and drinks etc out with yes nibbles. He can eat nuts but they have put weight on me. They are calorie dense. So unless I can get to grips with say the carb diet but it’s then mixed with bits that will throw of kilter . It’s so much science maths and stress. That's the diet . Dietician had so many portions weighed out but I only coped when hubby did all the equations for me. I was doing so well then in Scotland alone pear shaped no apples blossomed. I went from a Granny Smith to a Brantley cooker lol.


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> That is the problem I need a regime that I can stick to . Eating three meals a day is fine until you get Christmas and drinks etc out with yes nibbles. He can eat nuts but they have put weight on me. They are calorie dense. So unless I can get to grips with say the carb diet but it’s then mixed with bits that will throw of kilter . It’s so much science maths and stress. That's the diet . Dietician had so many portions weighed out but I only coped when hubby did all the equations for me. I was doing so well then in Scotland alone pear shaped no apples blossomed. I went from a Granny Smith to a Brantley cooker lol.



That was the good thing about the shake diet, it all comes pre measured.
Have you looked at any of the "real food" variations?
There are quite a few books on it now, and all the recipes all laid out for you?
Moseley has a new keto version out recently.
Again though, it's short term, but it will set up a reduced eating pattern long term.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

travellor said:


> That was the good thing about the shake diet, it all comes pre measured.
> Have you looked at any of the "real food" variations?
> There are quite a few books on it now, and all the recipes all laid out for you?
> Moseley has a new keto version out recently.
> Again though, it's short term, but it will set up a reduced eating pattern long term.


I as another said need a regime I can stick to . It will be long term as I have masses too loose. Not on the American tv yet but it’s really frightening aiming that way. It’s so depressing .


----------



## Drummer (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I as another said need a regime I can stick to . It will be long term as I have masses too loose. Not on the American tv yet but it’s really frightening aiming that way. It’s so depressing .


All I did was go back to eating the way I knew made me feel well, which is much like Atkins, and I was eating a maximum of 50 gm of carbs a day back then. I saw my blood glucose normalize and I felt a lot better, but quite by accident I lost weight, my cholesterol improved - all by eating the fat which came with the foods I chose.
I found my clothes were too big, and when tested was no longer diabetic.
It might not work that way for everyone, and I have been told that it must be wrong because it goes against the accepted dogma about fats and cholesterol - but that is what was reported to me.
I have eaten low carb for over 5 years now, and I have no trouble keeping to it, plus I feel great.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

Drummer said:


> All I did was go back to eating the way I knew made me feel well, which is much like Atkins, and I was eating a maximum of 50 gm of carbs a day back then. I saw my blood glucose normalize and I felt a lot better, but quite by accident I lost weight, my cholesterol improved - all by eating the fat which came with the foods I chose.
> I found my clothes were too big, and when tested was no longer diabetic.
> It might not work that way for everyone, and I have been told that it must be wrong because it goes against the accepted dogma about fats and cholesterol - but that is what was reported to me.
> I have eaten low carb for over 5 years now, and I have no trouble keeping to it, plus I feel great.


Yes folks that do achieve it seem so keen on it . So there has to be something to it .


----------



## harbottle (Jan 19, 2022)

I used books written by the people who do this website (With Dr Unwin, who has been working in this field for a while):





__





						Low Carb Together - Why Low-Carb?
					

information we have collated from the experts who helped us on our journey to low-carb eating, Dr David Unwin (the low-carb GP) and nutritionist Jenny Phillips.




					www.lowcarbtogether.com
				




I wouldn't say it's 'high fat' (Unwin calls it medium fat) but there are a lot of recipes with seem fairly liberal with butter and double cream! I tend to replace those with something else. A lot of them are just meat and veg.

I lost 3 stone in 4 months but am now trying to stay at 10st7lb (And have been that weight for almost a month now.)

I just add side dishes or 'puddings' to the main meal and don't have alternate breakfast fasting days.


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I as another said need a regime I can stick to . It will be long term as I have masses too loose. Not on the American tv yet but it’s really frightening aiming that way. It’s so depressing .



I completely agree you need a regime you can stick to.
If you don't like it, it's very easy to fall off the wagon.
I think the first step is deciding what you are aiming for.

I was very focused, I wanted to lose weight, and possibly reverse my diabetes.
Other factors were important, long term, but they were my short term goals.
My long term goal was a healthy diet, to maintain weight, not carry on losing, and not to be diet controlled.

I can't really comment on how fast weight loss in on low carb high fat, but it seems about a stone a year is reasonable, without feeling hungry.

I could also never understand why it's carbs that make you feel hungry, no matter how many you eat, but it's fat that fills you up?

So, initially I decided I wanted a much faster weight loss, so targeted a low calorie diet. probably low everything.
Probably 3 stone a year.
I can't say if my carb reduction made me feel less hungry, not eating fat certainly didn't make me feel less full, (I could eat cheese, followed by pork scratchings, followed by more cheese, ad infinitum, so I doubt that was ever true) certainly the old habit of eating for the sake of it was the thing to overcome, so les carbs made no difference either.

I would say sit down, make a plan, and set a timetable to try it, and find the one that works for you.


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I used books written by the people who do this website (With Dr Unwin, who has been working in this field for a while):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had a look, it's very similar to the Moseley 800 calorie keto regime on the meal plans.
Unwin was never high fat, in fact his initial diet limited it heavily.
Well worth a try, but there could be a danger if the portion control isn't maintained as laid out in them.
(for example, my breakfast can be two slices of toast, two scrambles eggs, today, on a 800 calorie diet, I was down to the one egg, and a slice of nimble, (low carb as well as low calorie) which is exactly one of the breakfasts in the diet plan linked to)


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I used books written by the people who do this website (With Dr Unwin, who has been working in this field for a while):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I’ve looked at the cholesterol book now and gone back to the low carb book and thinking I’ll tweak a few things and see. Thanks for the link. No one else is eating so I don’t have to have very high fat as another said a knob of butter is not a block etc. but if you left it out . I am going to try . Must be positive.


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, I’ve looked at the cholesterol book now and gone back to the low carb book and thinking I’ll tweak a few things and see. Thanks for the link. No one else is eating so I don’t have to have very high fat as another said a knob of butter is not a block etc. but if you left it out . I am going to try . Must be positive.



Today I do have a tub of butter in the fridge, but it'll last a year.
It'll be used on toast on very odd occasions.
I tend to use one cal olive oil spray for most things, or olive oil itself.
I also have a tub of a benecol type spread in there, but never really found any use for spreads again.
Possibly in the odd times I need to make a roux, but even then I use olive oil mostly.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

There is a diet sheet I’m going to print it off thanks and give it a go .


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> There is a diet sheet I’m going to print it off thanks and give it a go .


The "carb swaps" page has some good ideas.
Sadly, the glass of wine is extremely fattening for me, giving up alcohol really boosts my weight loss.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

travellor said:


> The "carb swaps" page has some good ideas.
> Sadly, the glass of wine is extremely fattening for me, giving up alcohol really boosts my weight loss.


I’m not a drinker , occasionally so that I’d leave out happily. Not going to load empty calories just for the sake of them being better carb or whatever. I’m unsure about cream in coffee . Either I’ll have to go cold Turkey n have it black but then it tasted my stomach up . Cream seem too rich . I guess one or two cups a day of the cream but I drink a lot of coffee. Milk is one huge problem to address.


----------



## travellor (Jan 19, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I’m not a drinker , occasionally so that I’d leave out happily. Not going to load empty calories just for the sake of them being better carb or whatever. I’m unsure about cream in coffee . Either I’ll have to go cold Turkey n have it black but then it tasted my stomach up . Cream seem too rich . I guess one or two cups a day of the cream but I drink a lot of coffee. Milk is one huge problem to address.



I don't like cream in coffee, it ruins the taste.
It's ok black, but then it starts to get too acidic, I find a dash of skimmed milk takes the edge off that.
I do like a variety of teas though. (not the Yorkshire tea bag type)


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 19, 2022)

travellor said:


> I don't like cream in coffee, it ruins the taste.
> It's ok black, but then it starts to get too acidic, I find a dash of skimmed milk takes the edge off that.
> I do like a variety of teas though. (not the Yorkshire tea bag type)


I think first thing is stick to not eating between meals which I have done. Then I am going to start reducing the carbs ie I’ll not have the starches but I will still eat vegetable carbs . I’ll aim to make it lower. Then once I have a diary of things that do okay with me then I’ll try and stop things like milk and see if it reduces the blood sugar further. Last reading was 7.1 so that’s down from the 12 after the fish n chips which I’ll not be having in a while. I did look at treats in the shop and walked away thinking I don’t know. Melon I thought was okay but then which one so did not buy it . I drink tonic water red bush and coffee with milk so that will up my carbs so will just have to see. I have had coffee in the shop with cream . But not at home.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 13, 2022)

Drummer said:


> All I did was go back to eating the way I knew made me feel well, which is much like Atkins, and I was eating a maximum of 50 gm of carbs a day back then. I saw my blood glucose normalize and I felt a lot better, but quite by accident I lost weight, my cholesterol improved - all by eating the fat which came with the foods I chose.
> I found my clothes were too big, and when tested was no longer diabetic.
> It might not work that way for everyone, and I have been told that it must be wrong because it goes against the accepted dogma about fats and cholesterol - but that is what was reported to me.
> I have eaten low carb for over 5 years now, and I have no trouble keeping to it, plus I feel great.


I know it's way back but could you type say a couple of days of 50 g carbs as I am getting almost 3 times def twice that each day. Maybe I eat so much more but I am huge so need around 1200 cals a day which with drinks I am achieving but looking at yesterday the yoghurt had the highest carbs which I thought was low and courgettes and between them the lowest was bread. I only ate a small slice at a time and it was the lowest on the packet in the shop bread I found. courgettes must be better for me than spaghetti so I just want to see if I could do it lowe,.without all the coconut and almond flour and high-fat stuff as  I say I am very much obese.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 13, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I know it's way back but could you type say a couple of days of 50 g carbs as I am getting almost 3 times def twice that each day. Maybe I eat so much more but I am huge so need around 1200 cals a day which with drinks I am achieving but looking at yesterday the yoghurt had the highest carbs which I thought was low and courgettes and between them the lowest was bread. I only ate a small slice at a time and it was the lowest on the packet in the shop bread I found. courgettes must be better for me than spaghetti so I just want to see if I could do it lowe,.without all the coconut and almond flour and high-fat stuff as  I say I am very much obese.


I am just finishing eating scrambled eggs, then I'll drink the coffee cooling in front of the fan and be off to work at the local university for the day - I am going to be really busy for a week or so - always coincides with a heat wave, these years.
I'll try to write something this evening if I can.
One book I have always found useful is Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution - I think I have an edition from around 2003 and it has lists of foods recipes and typical menus for various levels of carbs - that might b useful to you too if you can find a copy - they used to go for pennies in the charity shops but I have not seen one for a while and I have given away all the duplicates I had. You might be able to find one as there were millions sold.


----------



## travellor (Jul 13, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> I know it's way back but could you type say a couple of days of 50 g carbs as I am getting almost 3 times def twice that each day. Maybe I eat so much more but I am huge so need around 1200 cals a day which with drinks I am achieving but looking at yesterday the yoghurt had the highest carbs which I thought was low and courgettes and between them the lowest was bread. I only ate a small slice at a time and it was the lowest on the packet in the shop bread I found. courgettes must be better for me than spaghetti so I just want to see if I could do it lowe,.without all the coconut and almond flour and high-fat stuff as  I say I am very much obese.



I'm not really that keen on pasta, but I did buy a spiralizer to make courgetti spaghetti when I was increasing my vegetables.
You can also slice it lengthways to replace a layer or two of pasta in lasagne.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 13, 2022)

travellor said:


> I'm not really that keen on pasta, but I did buy a spiralizer to make courgetti spaghetti when I was increasing my vegetables.
> You can also slice it lengthways to replace a layer or two of pasta in lasagne.


Yes that’s hiow I used it but it still was on the high carb Nos


----------

